# WOW - Windows 7



## Commander75 (5. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

keine Ahnung, ob ich mit meiner Frage in diesem Forum richtig bin. Wenn nicht verschiebt sie bitte ins Technikforum.
Habe auch nur eine kurze und schnell zu beantwortende Frage für die die sich auskennen.
Möchte meinen Rechner neu installieren und habe mich entschlossen Windows 7 anstatt Vista aufzuspielen. Nun die Frage:
Läuft WOW unter Windows 7 ohne Probleme und wenn ja, lieber die 32bit oder die 64bit Version. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen.

Danke für eure Antworten.
Einen schönen Ostermontag noch.


----------



## iceboy2009 (5. April 2010)

hi erstmal
also ich habe auch windows7 auf meinem pc die 32 bit version und bei mir läuft wow ohne probleme also brauchste dir da keine sorgen machn


----------



## Selidia (5. April 2010)

Ob 32bit oder 64bit hängt von deiner Hardware ab..

Und Windows 7 ist ein Betriebssystem wie jedes andere.. warum sollte es nicht ohne Probleme laufen?


----------



## Mediana (5. April 2010)

Also ich benutze auch Windows 7 & alles funktioniert ohne Probleme. Wenn du einen PC hast der 64Bit unterstützt würde ich mir auch die 64BIT Variante holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann läuft alles ein wenig flüssiger^^


----------



## Renox110 (5. April 2010)

Habe Windows 7 64 bit und 0 Probleme. Ist weiter zu empfehlen!


----------



## Adhira (5. April 2010)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich habe auch Win7 32bit und WoW läuft einwandfrei damit.

Das Einzige was dir passieren kann ist wenn du ein Spiel mit dem Kopierschutz Securom (Drakensang, Mass Effekt 2) installierst, kann es sein das es Probleme gibt und wenn du eine .exe Datei rechtsklickst für das Menü das sich der win Explorer aufhängt, allerdings gibts dafür schon einen fix den man sich ziehen kann. 
Das war bisher auch mein einziges größeres Problem mit win7, bzw. ja eigentlich mit dem Kopierschutz Securom.


----------



## Skyler93 (5. April 2010)

noch kein einziges problem gehabt, und läuft auch super im fenstermodus mit genug ram kansnt auch nebenbei noch im mozilla rumgeiern und mit alt tab switchen ohne problem innerhalb von nichtmal ner sekunden 
(ich sag das weils bei vista net ging zumindest net bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. April 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/129397-probleme-mit-wow-und-co-unter-windows-7/


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. April 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/129397-probleme-mit-wow-und-co-unter-windows-7/


----------



## Commander75 (5. April 2010)

Hi,

danke für eure schnellen Antworten.
Mein System besteht aus einem Intel Dual Core E6850 (2x3,0Ghz), einem P35 board, einer nvidia 8800 gtx und aktuell drei Gigabyte Ram. Wollte halt wissen, ob es sich für mich lohnt mit dem System auf die 64bit Version zu gehen. Würde dann natürlich noch etwas an der Ram Schraube drehen^^ Also mind. noch einen Gigabyte mehr.

Der Grund warum ich überhaupt diese Fragen hier aufwerfe ist der, dass mein Rechner speziell in 25er Raids mittlerweile arg ruckelt. Icc mit 17fps. Bin der Meinung das dies vorher nicht war. Dalaran ist zu Stoßzeiten auch nicht wirklich gut spielbar. Mein System sollte aber eigentlich ausreichen, um das ruckelfrei spielen zu können. Wollte deshalb die Festplatte mal ersetzen und neu installieren. Mittlerweile ist einfach zu viel Müll auf dem Rechner. Der rackert sich da immer etwas zu Recht...^^ Mit neuer Festplatte wollte ich dann auf Windows 7 wechseln.
Bringt die 64er Version etwas bei meinem Sytem?


----------



## TheDoggy (5. April 2010)

Win7 64Bit keine Probleme. ^^

Edit: Icc 17fps? Freu dich, auf meinem Gümmelnotebook hab ich 5!


----------



## Zwizazadera (5. April 2010)

Mei,


NUR 30sek die Suchfunktion bemüht und du hättest 1000 Freds gefunden in dennen deine Frage zu genüge beantwortet worden wäre !!!!




Tschuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Areos (5. April 2010)

kauf noch 1gb ram dazu und installier die win7 64bit version. wu wirst es nicht bereuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (5. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Win7 64Bit keine Probleme. ^^
> 
> Edit: Icc 17fps? Freu dich, auf meinem Gümmelnotebook hab ich 5!



ich spiel im 25er permanent mit 40fps+ *duck*


----------



## Commander75 (5. April 2010)

Danke an alle für eure Antworten, ich werde es mal mit der 64bit Version und vier GB Ram testen.
Ach ja mit 5fps in ICC würde ich meinen Rechner nicht mehr anmachen^^ Hätte ich voll den Hals
Gute Nacht


----------



## Skyler93 (5. April 2010)

bei mir hat w7 viel gholfen aber du wirst kaum mit der 88gtx auf ultra zocken können^^


----------



## Commander75 (5. April 2010)

Welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr denn empfehlen, um mit der best möglichen Grafik (ultra) ruckelfrei seinen Schamanenpopo durch dalaran schwingen zu können. Gibt es da eigentlich etwas im normalen Preissegment. Habe mich seit kanpp drei Jahren nicht mehr  mit Grafikkarten auseinandergesetzt. Würde gerne bei nvidia bleiben. danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Skyler93 (5. April 2010)

hängt ab wievielde zahlen wilst, glaub momentan beste ist die engtx480 mit 500 euro xD
dann gibts no 470gtx oder so die 400 kostet umgefehr
und gtx 285 der scho bissl billiger wurd so 250 ^^

ich garantier garnix kenn mich selber überhaupt nicht aus muss mich mal erkunden

http://nvidia.alternate.de/html/shop/productListing4C.html?cat1=9&cat2=464&cat3=0&&tgid=1895&treeName=Artikel&Level1=Grafikkarten&Level2=PCIe&Level3=GeForce+GTX&

guck dir des ma an xD hab au mein pc von alternate zusammengebaut
einfach ma gucken aber ich garantier nix kenne mich net besonders aus


----------



## Taksoa (5. April 2010)

hab auch Win7 64bit Version. Läuft ohne Probleme. Kann es weiter empfehlen!

So long...Takki


----------



## Holoas (5. April 2010)

Ich habe sogar die 64 Bit version und habe nur 2Gb arbeitsspeicher, trotzdem leuft WoW 4000000x Besser, als auf XP und Vista ! Also nicht zögern, tu es einfach Hihi


----------



## Gliothiel (5. April 2010)

läuft unter W7 klaglos


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/129397-probleme-mit-wow-und-co-unter-windows-7/

les dir das mal durch. vllt steht was drin was dir weiter helfen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. April 2010)

Wenn du schon Vista hast, dann würde ich nicht auf Windows7 wechseln solange du nicht auch die Hardware upgradest.
Du wirst da nämlich keine Wundererleben und auf einmal 60fps mehr haben.


----------



## Nicolanda (5. April 2010)

Ich spiele mit meinem System in icc25 mit 15-20 fps aber meine CPU zieht alles runter :/ In AK25 hab ich 35fps in fight bei toravon irgendwas ist in icc das mächtig drückt wahrscheinlich die texturen der wände. Was sich sehr positiv bemerkbar gemacht hat ist die sichtweite auf 50% zu stellen in icc die fps steigt um über 10 hatte früher auch nur 5-10

Aber bald habe ich mien neues System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASUS Crosshair Formula III Mainboard
corsair Dominator GT DDR3 Ram 1600mhz CL7
AMD Phenom II X4 975 Black edition 4x 3,6Ghz wahrscheinlich oc auf 4,1Ghz (muss erst noch rauskommen)
und mene geliebte Graka meine GTx 260 Black Edition
das ganze mit einer schnellen Festplatte Samsung F3 1TB (300Gb/s) Übertragungsrate dazu noch ein Thermaltake Toughpower 850 W Netzteil

dann 50-60 fps inc in icc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


EDIT: ohh natürlich dann noch W7 64-bit


----------



## Desperad (5. April 2010)

Das einzige worüber ich klagen konnte war die hohe latenz aber auch da kann man sich helfen mit ein paar einstellungen von ca 200 ms auf unter 50^^

Achja Win 64 Bit...

Gruß Despo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buerzel (5. April 2010)

Hab W7 mit 64 bit läuft prima


----------



## Iffadrim (5. April 2010)

wenn du Patches und Updates installieren willst für WOW, 
solltest du nicht einfach doppelklicken, sondern:

Rechts-Klick -> als Administrator ausführen, sonst könntest du ne Fehlermeldung
Patch kann nicht installiert werden bekommen.

ansonsten alles locker
Spiel im Windows Spielefenster drin
läuft "flüssig"
wenn man in Dalaran von flüssig reden kann.
da ändern auch 8GB Ram, ein Quadcore mit 2,8GHz und ne 5870 nichts dran.
Bei einer nativen Auflösung von immerhin 1920x1200 und alles Full und aktiviert.


----------



## Wishmaster20 (5. April 2010)

Das Dalaran oder Icc so ruckelt liegt eher an der Server Performance als an der Peformance deines Rechners. Dennoch kann ich nur zustimmen das 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher wohl keine schlechte Idee ist. Wenn du eine gute GraKa suchst kann ich dir die ATI 5850 empfehlen. Die ist vom Preiß Leistung verhältniss momentan besser als die Nvidia Karten. Mach dich aber frei von dem gedanken das du damit neue WOW FPS Rekorde aufstellst. Grade in Dalaran. Um dein System noch etwas zu optimieren kann ich dir noch ein Raid verbund empfehlen. Win7 64 Bit läuft ohne Probleme. Schau aber vorher nach ob es für dein Board und Eventuellen Drucker usw. auch die passenden Treiber dafür gibt. 

GLG


----------



## TheDoggy (5. April 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> ich spiel im 25er permanent mit 40fps+ *duck*


Hehe, auf meinem Desktop-Rechner hab ich auch sowas um den Dreh.... aber aufm Notebook halt nich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Commander75 schrieb:


> Ach ja mit 5fps in ICC würde ich meinen Rechner nicht mehr anmachen^^ Hätte ich voll den Hals


Man gewöhnt sich an alles. Ich zieh trotzdem meine 10k+ DPS, also passt das. ^^
Und ich muss ja auch (zum Glück) nicht immer mit 5 fps zocken. ^^

Achja und mit meiner HD5850 (die im Desktop drin is und ja, die is nicht von Nvidia, sondern von ATI, sry ;<) ist WoW-zocken ein Traum! Kostet aber auch über 200 Euronen, aber trotzdem super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Edit: Hehe, Wishmaster ist auch ein Fürsprecher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit2: Alter, bin ich behindert, warum startet jeder Satz grad mit "hehe"? xD *editier*


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2010)

Also ich hab auch windows7 drauf, auf ultra (schatten mittle) hab ich so 30-40fps
das aber konstant, also überall. das ist mir lieber wie 50fps da und woanders nur 10 -.-


----------



## TanzDerTeufel (5. April 2010)

Auch ich fahre W7 64bit und habe absolut keine Probleme mit WoW. 
Pacht auch von alleine ohne sondereingaben.


----------



## Jabaa (5. April 2010)

ALso ich Nutze win7 schon seit der Beta und muss sagen top.

Naja das beta 7 hatte einige komplikationen gebracht aber das hängt auch davon ab wie man es nutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nun nutze ich WIN7 64 bit auf neuem PC und es läufrt perfeckt. Kanns dir nur empfehlen weil alles drunter läuft.
Ich kann sowohl sehr alte als auch neue spiele nutzen den win7 hat viele möglichkeiten ein spiel funktionstüchtig zu machen.

Zu dem siehts besser aus und brauch trotzdem nur wenig system ressourcen.

Ich spiele auf Ultra und hab höchstens ma im 25 en lag wenn die effeckte von boss auf grp treffen. Sprich wenn die dds draufbolzen wie die sau und die (meistens mehr als ein boss) bosse mit sämtlichen aoe und co zurück bolzen^^.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (5. April 2010)

Das einzige was derzeit noch ab und an mal Probleme macht ist das automatische Update. Aber auch das hängt nur davon ab, wie man die Benutzerberechtigungen eingestellt hat.
Der Updater benötigt administrative Ressourcen und nur wer ihm diese nicht gibt bekommt Probleme.

Die 64 Bit Version macht WoW etwas langsamer, aber das ist - je nach Systemressourcen - kaum spürbar.

Wer generell eher spielt und mit office arbeitet als in irgendeiner Form "entwickelt" der hat eigentlich keinen Grund auf 64 Bit umzusteigern.


----------



## Alschaffar (5. April 2010)

Commander75 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für eure schnellen Antworten.
> Mein System besteht aus einem Intel Dual Core E6850 (2x3,0Ghz), einem P35 board, einer nvidia 8800 gtx und aktuell drei Gigabyte Ram. Wollte halt wissen, ob es sich für mich lohnt mit dem System auf die 64bit Version zu gehen. Würde dann natürlich noch etwas an der Ram Schraube drehen^^ Also mind. noch einen Gigabyte mehr.
> ...



Wenn du den Speicher nicht aufrüsten magst, langt Win7 32Bit...Nur wenn du mehr wie 3GByte Speicher hast, kann das von Windows 32Bit nicht addressiert werden und gammelt unnütz im PC rum. Wenn du "nur" zockst, etwas Office machst langt die 32Bit - Version locker.

Edit: Mahoni - Chans Beitrag zu spät gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alschaffar (5. April 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit meinem System in icc25 mit 15-20 fps aber meine CPU zieht alles runter :/ In AK25 hab ich 35fps in fight bei toravon irgendwas ist in icc das mächtig drückt wahrscheinlich die texturen der wände. Was sich sehr positiv bemerkbar gemacht hat ist die sichtweite auf 50% zu stellen in icc die fps steigt um über 10 hatte früher auch nur 5-10
> 
> Aber bald habe ich mien neues System
> 
> ...



Höher Schneller Weiter....aber bitte, sag mir bitte ein Programm, dass diese Performance auch ausnutzt, und das du verwendest... Sei natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, was man kauft, aber manchmal frag ich mich schon...


----------



## xxhajoxx (5. April 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Habe Windows 7 64 bit und 0 Probleme. Ist weiter zu empfehlen!



/Sign 

Darfst halt nur nich vergessen die Updates immer als Admin zu installieren, ich vercheck das jedes mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. April 2010)

Also habe Windows 7 64bit und habe WoW sogar rüberkopiert macht keine Probleme ;D


----------



## roguff (6. April 2010)

Commander75 schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr denn empfehlen, um mit der best möglichen Grafik (ultra) ruckelfrei seinen Schamanenpopo durch dalaran schwingen zu können. Gibt es da eigentlich etwas im normalen Preissegment. Habe mich seit kanpp drei Jahren nicht mehr mit Grafikkarten auseinandergesetzt. Würde gerne bei nvidia bleiben. danke für eure Tipps



Es ist defi0ntiv ratsamer erst di CPU zu updaten anstatt die Grafikkarte. Bringt erst mal deutlich mehr bei WoW. 
Man kann mit einer komplett veralteten Grafikkarte und eine modernen 4 Kern Prozessor WoW absolut ruckelfrei spielen. Aber mit einer schnellen Grafikkarte und
einer veralteten CPU, ist der Rechner aber am Anschlag. Da nützt auch die beste zur Zeit erhältliche Grafikkarte (ATI HD 5970) nichts. 
Und aus all meine Erfahrungen die ich in letzter Zeit gelesen habe, machen ATI Grafikkarte deutlich weniger Probleme, als Nvidia Grakas. Und der Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist
zurzeit auch leicht besser. 
Ich empfehle dir mindestens eine ATI HD 5750. Ist eine sehr gute Mittelklassgrafikkarte. Wo der Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt und DierctX 11 unterstützt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

roguff schrieb:


> Es ist defi0ntiv ratsamer erst di CPU zu updaten anstatt die Grafikkarte. Bringt erst mal deutlich mehr bei WoW.
> Man kann mit einer komplett veralteten Grafikkarte und eine modernen 4 Kern Prozessor WoW absolut ruckelfrei spielen. Aber mit einer schnellen Grafikkarte und
> einer veralteten CPU, ist der Rechner aber am Anschlag. Da nützt auch die beste zur Zeit erhältliche Grafikkarte (ATI HD 5970) nichts.
> Und aus all meine Erfahrungen die ich in letzter Zeit gelesen habe, machen ATI Grafikkarte deutlich weniger Probleme, als Nvidia Grakas. Und der Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist
> ...



Oh nein, von einer 8800GTX zu einer HD5750 wäre schon beinahe ein downgrade!
Wieso?
WoW unterstützt weder dx11 noch dx10.
Die 8800GTX hat eine ähnliche Leistung wie eine HD5750
Die HD5750 ist dank geringer Leistung in dx11 total zukunftsunsicher

Wenn überhaupt Grafikupdate, dann min. HD5770.
Und ja, den Prozzi würde ich auch zuerst aufwerten.


----------

